# SMOKING - Questions



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

OkaySo I talked w/ a therapist earlier today because I've been really down in the dumps about my IBS gas pains. I think my pains are from cancer or something terminal and then I get really depressed and think it's too late so I'll just commit suicide. Remind you, this is on a really bad bad day and I don't get this bad too often.I sometimes torture myself my reading about young people in there thirties that have died from lung cancer. This sends me over the edge. I begin to think that maybe my IBS is really cancer in disguise.Anyway, the therapist thinks that if I quit smoking some of my anxiety will dissepate (sp). I told her I'm 30 years old, been smoking since 15 and the cancer has probably already got me.So, I also told her about this site and she recommended that I ask people some questions about how I'm feeling related to smoking.So here I goa.) Do you think it's too late for me to quit smoking? b.) If you used to smoke and quit, how did you quit and at what age?c.) Do you think the pain I get on my right and left sides below my ribcage (in stomach area) is really part of my IBS and not cancer?d.) any other advice?So, I'm doing the assignment this therapist wants me to do. I hope she is a good one. I can't handle anymore of this anxiety and depression.Thanks all.Chris


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

ok i dont smoke but my boyfriend does....... its never too late to quit anything. i smoked alot 20 a day when i was 12-15 years old but i was never addicted was always a fashion "im hard" complex from being a kid...the pain you describe is common for us IBSers but we all get pain in different places different amounts and times.if smoking bothers you that much why havent you given up? if you are that worried you would of as part of theself defense mechanism...my b/f doesnt really think about lung cancer, he knows it's there but somethings got to kill you lol its the only thing you can be sure of. just think though if smoking does drive you mad why are you doing it? its like knowing fire burns you so putting your hand in the flames... no sense, im not tryingt o sound harsh just trying to make you see what you are saying







hope it helps


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I've tried to quit. It's a really nasty habit.It am going to try once again. Not sure just when tho.Thanks for writing back.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Chris,it is NEVER too late to quit smoking. You start benefitting from quitting within an hour of your last cigarette! So get some gum or patches and stick to it. Also, if you know someone else who is smoking and quit with that person, it will help you stay on track, or look for a quitting smoking support group (do they have AA for smokers?).I had pain in a similar place on my right side. I have IBS-C, and my doc said that it's because the contents of my digestive system are not soft enough, so it's hard for them to turn the corners. I actually had a bump there along with the pain so I thougth I had a hernia! So I'm a bit of a hypochondriac too. But, katieandtink is right, there are tons of reasons that IBSers have pain in the abdominal area.I don't think you have cancer. Keep seeing your therapist, and try exercise, meditation, antidepressants, journal-writing, cognitive therapy, anything and everything, to make you feel better. IBS is often caused by stress, so if you make the mind feel better first, the gut will likely follow. And if you're into self-help books, I recommend reading Worry, by Edward Hallowell. It helped me a lot when I was suffering from stress/depression earlier this year.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i stopped smoking for nearly 8 years, when my marriage broke down for the final time, i was soooo stressed out and pissed off the 1st thing i did was buy a pack of cigs.Thats the worse thing ive ever done, im not totally addicted, i smoke more now than i ever did


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I smoked for 30 years, up to a couple of packs a day. They were the first cause of my diarrhea and probably much of my long time digestive problems. I quit at the age of 48. If I have cancer, it hasn't shown up yet. Obviously it is not too late for you. You actually are more likely to get heart disease from this. Most of that can be reversed through diet and exercise. The rest I have taken care of with supplementation. (By the way, since my IBS has been treated successfully for years with one of those heart supplements, and since it is keyed to cigarette smoking, it might work as well for you.)I did it by tapering down to about 3-5 a day over about 5 years. Quit every weekend. When I finally drove the nail into the coffin nails there was very little addiction left. In the face of all of my stomach/digestive problems, I couldn't convince myself to attack it any quicker. Stupid me.Stomach pain below ribcage is definitely IBS. Even with the D and GERD long gone, I will still get those twinges on the left hand side from time to time. You don't have cancer, just gas. You are stuck with IBS and your psyche trying to convince you to keep smoking.Try yoga or meditation or exercise. You need to do something to lower your self-imposed stressors. (There was an article from the Wall Street Journal that suggested 1/2 hour of cardio/aerobic exercise a day for 6 days a week will lower depression along with obvious help for blood pressure, heart and lungs, weight, etc.)Give yourself a break, Chris. Stop smoking, take care of your diet and exercise, and try some different approaches to your IBS. You have a long way to go. You might as well enjoy it.Mark


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Gosh, Thanks so much guys. You put a nice perspective on things. I did go out tonight and I bought the patch and I also got a good book to read.You are all right. Thanks so much for taking the time out of your busy day to answer my worried questions. It means a lot to me.PS - I actually met a lady tonight who has been in colon cancer recovery for about 1 year now. She said she never worried about dying/death when she had colon cancer she only worried about her children's needs. I told her about myself and that's when she opened up to me. She really put things into perspective for me. Her husband is a research doctor and she told me instead of worrying about disease I should be worrying about my kids' needs.Then I came on here, read all the messages and decided to go to the store.Thanks all,Chris


----------



## 21438 (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris,i want to wish you the best of luck in quitting, and as an ex-smoker, to offer my support. Trust me, you'll feel great and your immune system will be able to cope alot better with the IBS.Best wishes,maeve.


----------



## 13949 (Jun 7, 2005)

Chris-I wish you luck on your courage to quit smoking. I have never been a smoker but both of my parents smoke and I know it is very hard for them to quit. My dad stopped because he had a heart attack 5 months ago. My mom quit for 3 days and was very excited about it. She is going to go for 5 days - every day helps. I am not one of those non-smokers that makes life bad for those that smoke- I dont want this to sound the wrong way- but my mom also talked about it being too late to quit. I told her it is NEVER too late- the only time it is too late is when she is no longer living (whatever the cause). I wish you well. The best advise I can give you is too try not to worry. Far be it from me to say that because I should take my own advise because I am a huge worry wart. Stress and anxiety causes bad chemicals and hormone changes in your body. I try to work on 1 thing every day to not worry and I also try to slow myself down and not try to do everything to "save the world" I need to take care of myself first.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I am really trying hard. I've slipped over the past couple of weeks but I'm trying. Hopefully it will get easier.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

I smoked 5 packs a day, yes you read that right, for a long time. The 5 packs was just at the end. I started smoking when I was 14 years old and quit COLD TURKEY 6-1/2 years ago. So if I can quit with this horrid habit, so can YOU! I still have fleeting cravings, but I endure them as I would never want to jeopardize my 6-1/2 year record. The cravings last like 2 seconds, so not to worry. You can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Arizona, if there was ever an award for this, I would like to nominate you. To be able to smoke 100 cigs a day is amazing...to be able to quit one day is beyond normal stock of adjectives. Congratulations. You should teach the class.Mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

That is why I say IF I CAN QUIT ANYONE CAN QUIT. What happened was my husband was diagnosed with Emphysema (which he ended up not having, bummer for a doctor) and he was quitting. I was damned if I would smoke out on my porch in 10 below zero weather as we lived in Illinois then......so I decided to quit with him. We quit on a Monday, which was also the first of a month (February 1) and that was 6-1/2 years ago. Yep, I was a chimney chain smoker alright, but I quit and it is history. Anyway, IF I CAN DO IT YOU CAN DO IT TOO. Thanks for the compliment.......


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i have the nicotine patches in the bathroom cabinet, i know i need to get up one morning and just get them out and put one on.I did it before and i WILL do it again.if all else fails ill put one on my mouth lol.


----------

